# Orange Wood



## autoferret

Hey guys,
been reading on here for a while and looked around and found the wood guide,  but i just needed to ask to make sure.

My parents-in-law have a completly dead orange tree and a dieing grapefruit tree.  I had ask if i could cut down the orange tree to use the wood in my smoker.  My father-in-law said that he wouldn't recomend it b/c he was told the orange wood isn't good to use because it produces a harmful smoke.  

So i though that i would ask some of the wise and all knowing here to see if this was a good find or just let them both go.

nick


----------



## bluefrog

I have heard that it is ok to use but have not tried it.


----------



## polishmeat

Check this out, looks ok:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/2006/06/...ange-wood.html


----------



## beer-b-q

Here is a link to woods for smoking.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...php/f-139.html


----------



## autoferret

i read the woods sticky but my father-in-law knows way to much trival stuff so i thought i should ask.  but what i'll be asking him is if i can borrow his chain saw!


----------



## mballi3011

Hey auto where are you? I hope your near me cause I would be a friend and take some of that wood for you and see if you can smoke with it. YES you can it's like apple, cherry, pear and other fruit woods. I love them they smoke up really nice with a smooth smoke flavor.


----------



## richoso1

They sell orange wood for smoking, so I don't think they would make themselves liable if something were to happen based on the smoke from orange wood.


----------



## pineywoods

Orange wood is good for smoking I know a couple people who use it and I have some seasoning right now. I have also heard the grapefruit is good as well


----------



## scubadoo97

citrus wood isn't any more harmful than other fruit woods.  

I don't know if the tree was sprayed with fungicide would it give off trace amounts.  Usually only the leaves are sprayed.


----------



## gm-orangewood

I've got access to several tons of orange wood here in FL if anyone's interested. I'm looking into curing a lot of it and making it available in chips, chunks and logs.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Man I wish you were closer to me in Oklahoma! I use apple, cherry, and peach. I've had discussions with folks who say you should use them green to get the best smoke.  I have always used them somewhat seasoned. I like the mild smoke. Good on lighter foods. Still use Oklahoma pecan and/or hickory for the big packers, ribs, and butts.


----------



## gm-orangewood

Yeah I agree, flavor varies a lot with seasoning. I'm open to sending before its seasoned too. I'm trying to get a feel for if there is any demand for all this orange wood I got. If there is, I've got access to a whole mountain more of it.


----------



## mneeley490

I'm sure there's a market for it. I bought a box from someone on ebay, and used some to smoke turkey legs. Turned out great!


----------



## goinforbroke

I'd love to buy some, but my current stash is pretty big.    I will say this tho.. for pork or chicken, that is one nice smokin' wood.  A little bit stronger than apple, and very pleasant.. at least to my palette.


----------



## domapoi

Be careful when using a chain saw, most chains are lubricated with a petroleum oil which would make it not good for smoking. Best to use a clean hand saw made for trees or to completely clean the chain on the saw and lube with a veg. oil.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Oh it is terrible wood for smoking, but it great for turning on my lathe **LOL*

Need my address?

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## bajafish

Hello

Have used Orange wood many times. Had a job where I would drive past an orange grove on the way to work, once or twice a year the grove was trimmed, I would ask if I could have some branches. They were only to happy to get rid of them. I would take them home and cut them up with a Skill Saw about 1/8" to 1/4" thick over a large cardboard box to try to capture the saw dust and use it for smoking as well. Once the slices were dried they were easy to break up into chips. Have done the same for Lemon wood, both are great with fish and chicken. I've not tried it with Grapefruit.     Happy Smokin!!


----------



## dshawver

Use orange wood a lot, does a great job. Not too smoky, mild but adds a great flavor.


----------



## themidniteryder

For the short 3 (+/-) years that I have been smoking, I have used nothing but Orange wood. I didn't research it or anything, a buddy of mine brought some over for our fireplace and I though it might be a good smoking wood. That, and to be different. Folks around here in So Cal like to use lump mesquite charcoal because they hear thats whats used in Texas, and Texas knows BBQ. Of course they also think throwing a steak or ground round on the grill is BBQ'ing. As far as cutting the wood...any wood...I never put any thought about the chain saw bar oil being bad. And I own a small engine repair shop so you would think that would cross my mind! Luckily all of the wood I have acquired has been small stuff and I always found it easier to bring out the electric chop saw to cut things up. I have a nice old McCulloch Eager Bever with a 10 inch bar I am going through and will dedicate it to a veggie oil BBQ wood only saw, or a dry saw.


----------



## bbqmzungu

Hmmm..... I never even considered orange wood.  That is one I could potentially get here in Africa.  I have had to do a lot of experimenting to find good smoking woods as none of the normal ones you think of exist here.

Mzungu


----------



## scubadoo97

All citrus wood works well


----------



## steve k

I've been using my fruit tree cuttings, peach, apple, pear, etc for smoking everything from ribs to brisket to kielbasa (cherry), and yes, i've used a chainsaw to cut them.  I have never noticed any bad flavor from the bar oil.  I think worrying about this is a little anal.  That stuff is a very thin oil that evaporates pretty quickly, any my wood seasons a long time before i use it.


----------



## johnboy60

You also can use elect. or gas saws if you have only used veggie oil as bar lube. Works great for smoker wood!!


----------



## steves8388

I have used orange wood to smoke with for years. We cut 80 old growth trees off my property and I stock piled a bunch of the wood. It burns very clean and leaves only a fine greyish ash. We even used a bunch in the fireplace. 
My experience with it is a mild smoke taste. I would recommend it.


----------



## alpine

Orange wood is great and gives the meat a sweet taste.. gratefruit it better.


----------



## silverstreak

Did you ever try smoking with Mulberry wood?  I've been using Apple but around here (Ohio) Mulberry is very easy to get since almost every fence row as them.


----------



## themidniteryder

We have whats called a fruitless mullberry here on the other coast, but I don't think it would be a good wood. I have been eying some of the Olive thats around here though.


----------



## rtbbq2

Any fruitwood would work. I have tried many and get a different but suttle sweet flavor from each..........


----------



## tpatetampa

Do you still have orange woodavailable? If so where are you located?


----------



## cedar eater

I wouldn't worry in the least about the chainsaw bar oil. It's a very tiny amount and most of the oil ends up in the shavings.


----------



## Smokin_North Dakota

I realize this post is old but I tried Orange wood on some chicken breasts tonight and wow everyone loved it even the kids! When a 6 & 8 year old approve you must have done something right


----------



## motolife313

jwbtulsa said:


> Man I wish you were closer to me in Oklahoma! I use apple, cherry, and peach. I've had discussions with folks who say you should use them green to get the best smoke.  I have always used them somewhat seasoned. I like the mild smoke. Good on lighter foods. Still use Oklahoma pecan and/or hickory for the big packers, ribs, and butts.



Green wood will not burn well in a real smoker like a stick burner. Needs to be seasoned to burn well.


----------



## motolife313

steve k said:


> I've been using my fruit tree cuttings, peach, apple, pear, etc for smoking everything from ribs to brisket to kielbasa (cherry), and yes, i've used a chainsaw to cut them.  I have never noticed any bad flavor from the bar oil.  I think worrying about this is a little anal.  That stuff is a very thin oil that evaporates pretty quickly, any my wood seasons a long time before i use it.




Never had a problem using my chainsaw with stihl oil. Not one customer has complained about anything and most the oil gets flung off the end of the bar and goes in the chip, so none really left on the wood. Stihl might use vegetable oil anyway I think


----------

